# Stopover Bilbao??



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

We're off to Spain late September and don't plan to return until Easter next year.
Ferry gets into Bilbao approx 17-00hrs so reckon we'll need to be looking for a one-nighter pretty soon after arrival.
Our route will be Bilbao, Zaragoza, Tarragona then bimble on down the coast as and when.
So.......... does anyone know of any good one-nighters outside Bilbao?
We've never done this route before so any suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

If you had been going east I could have helped

Bump :wink:


----------



## stuffed2 (May 9, 2005)

In may on the way back we stopped at at small site at sopleana,not far from ferry and within walking distance of train station into bilbao.


----------



## 99890 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi

I'm heading into Spain in mid August and have found a couple of campsites close to either Bilbao or Santander - haven't used them yet of course! Are you tryingto plan where you stop (more or less) for your whole time? I have to say, I am not finding it easy to find campsites in the less popular areas which are excatly what I want to see.

What search sites/organisations are you using?

Linda


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks all for replies so far...........

The only thing we've planned is a couple of weeks in Morocco hopefully over Christmas with Detourer (Desert Tours). What a lovely way to avoid Xmas eh? :hotsun: 
Our main aim is to hit the east coast asap and then bimble our way south chasing the sun.

At some point we'd like to pay a visit to our fellow forum-eers during one of their winter Spanish meet-ups. Dunno when or where tho' as we don't like to be tied down so we'll be popping in to this site to keep an eye on their where abouts and probably just turn up. (with our MHF sticker prominantly displayed of course  ).


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

We usually stay at a site at Haro only about an hour from Bilbao it takes camping cheques and the owners are very friendly and Haro is quite a nice town just off the motorway towards Zaragoza


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hub,why dont you overnight in the port car park?Once the ferry has loaded up and sailed the car park is very quiet and secure,ideal for an early morning start.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't offer any suggestions to help, but love the thought of "bimbling". Never seen the word before, but I know just what it means. Think we will bimble through France when we go over shortly.

Happy bimbling

Sue


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hub

With all the "user" names, email names, MHF names etc etc I didn't realise that it was you joining us in Morocco over Xmas and/or new Year.

As PaddyWhack said you can stay in dock area. I have done this at Bilbao many times. But you may find yourself blocked in in the morning or knocked up early to move. Better I think to leave dock area and turn West on main road [can't remember number]. There are a number of small bay/towns a short way along there and one or two that I have also overnight'd at. There is also quite a good rest area south towards Burgos.

I am also watching the "Spanish Rally" thread to see where it ends in Spain, as a few [and me] on the Xmas/New Year tour are thinking of linking up............


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the info everyone. Most helpful. 



> I am also watching the "Spanish Rally" thread to see where it ends in Spain, as a few [and me] on the Xmas/New Year tour are thinking of linking up............


hehehe............ could be a good fun eh?



> Happy bimbling


Is there any other sort??

Bimble........ bimble.......bimble.......... you just can't beat a good bimble eh?


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Salsasister............
Just a thought...... there's a smashing site on the outskirts of Santander which we've used several times, just along the coast.
http://www.cabomayor.com

(if the link works...... if it doesn't please will someone fix it for me....... sorry :roll: )


----------



## 99890 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Thanks Hub, for link to Cabomayor*

muchisimas gracias!! I've emailed them to ask if they have a vacancy for when I arrive. It's so much easier to write in Spanish than to talk it - well actually it's easier for me to work out what the reply means :lol:


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Salsasister........... you're welcome.
Just had another thought...... (I know, I'll go wearing my other 2 brain cells out if I'm not careful eh? :roll: )

If they can't fit you in at Cabo Mayor the Municipal site is directly next door, in fact you pass the entrance to the Municipal site 20yds or so before the entrance to Cabo. We haven't tried it as each time we've been in that area it's been late season and the Municipal site has been closed so can't say either way what it's like but it's sure to be cheaper. Anyway, worth a try if Cabo's full up. Any old port in a storm eh?

Hope this helps.

Have a good one!!


----------

